# UPDATE!!!!



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

now on the close up of hi can you see the little "chimple" looking thing on his chin? it was like a cut or something and i have been using salt to clear it up but it now looks like a clear piece of skin has covered the "cut" and hasnt healed now what do you think??? but here he is now and hes swimming around ALOT more lately







sorry the pics arent that clear it is only taken from my phone







my apologies but that thing on his chin is small but it still worries me lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I am guessing chimple...If you had a better pic ppl could tell more...Id say if your worried throw a little melafix in there but personally I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

what about API Aquarium Salt? i have melafix but can i mix the two? and what do you think he looks alright though eh?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Aquarium salt and melafix can be mixed...The fish looks good to me...Chances are if you can get it to stop rubbing the glass it will go away.Power heads and moving decor to the outside edges may help keep it away from the glass.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

^^^^^agreed with zippa, chimples are nothing to worry about.
you can add salt and melafix without worries, dose accordingly!!!


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

cool ill do that then thanks again guys


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is an awesome looking fish!
And damn good pics for a cell phone if you ask me.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

First of all that is a very nice fish! Deep red eyes, high back line, very impressive. It looks like he is in a large tank so that should not be a problem. I would just ask if he attacks the glass, that can cause a chimple or cut, so dont make him chase your finger as much . I would also say its probably a chimple. As stated above, decorations and water flow on the sides of the tank could help.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Nothing to worry about!..Chimple is very comon now for piranha to have with thier run into glass or rubbing against the glass..just treat it with melafix and salt.

Personally I would change your subtract to natural color or black to bring out the brightness color of the rhom body and you can see clearly with those red eyes! but that just me.

your Rhom look awsome!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

them are some darn good quality pics for a cell phone


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice picture of your fish buddy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thats no chimple, its a man baby yaaaa
seriously, sweet tank beautiful fish, leave him be, it will go away....or add character to him


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

lol thank you guys







and the cell cost me 400 so id hope it takes good pics







or i
want my money back lol thanks for all the advise guys


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

badman said:


> lol thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep us updated with pics and stuff!


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

badman said:


> lol thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to go off topic but you seriously paid 400$ for a cell phone to take pictures of that quality? Damn you got ripped son, my razr v3x takes pics that quality for 150. Anyway nice fish!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

if the chimple bothers alot take him out and cut it off with nail clippers. I would have someone help you with the holding of the fish and cutting.. tricky business... BTY before people bitch that i cut my piranha I called and asked pedro what he does to the chimples and he cuts them off. So i took his advice and now my p is chimple free.

Also if your p isnt used to the light being on it could cause him to run into the glass.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

Marauderrt10 said:


> if the chimple bothers alot take him out and cut it off with nail clippers. I would have someone help you with the holding of the fish and cutting.. tricky business... BTY before people bitch that i cut my piranha I called and asked pedro what he does to the chimples and he cuts them off. So i took his advice and now my p is chimple free.
> 
> Also if your p isnt used to the light being on it could cause him to run into the glass.


cool







ty


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

leave the chimple alone, how owuld you like it if someone cut some sh*t off your face, its only gonna stress him and make him freaked out


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

haha i just wanted to say that you have a sweet setup and sexy beast =P


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't sweat the chimple. He slammed the glass. He'll be fine. btw, that coralife light rocks. I recommend them to anyone








Topic moved


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

badman said:


> if the chimple bothers alot take him out and cut it off with nail clippers. I would have someone help you with the holding of the fish and cutting.. tricky business... BTY before people bitch that i cut my piranha I called and asked pedro what he does to the chimples and he cuts them off. So i took his advice and now my p is chimple free.
> 
> Also if your p isnt used to the light being on it could cause him to run into the glass.


cool







ty
[/quote]
I totally agree with you that the razr sucks, this isnt really a razr though, they named it a razr but its from a different country, anyway the phone is 2.0MP so i dont see why it sucks lol, anyway so umm, ok?


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

Marauderrt10 said:


> Don't sweat the chimple. He slammed the glass. He'll be fine. btw, that coralife light rocks. I recommend them to anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank giggles i as well recommend the coralife lights they are perfect!


----------

